# Kil Song is ...



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

the KING of this forum.

I went thru several Kil Song's posts and Iam very impressed with all his postings and info. Cheers to the King. :cheers:.

I would nominate

*Kil Song *​
*for*​
*2CoolFishing Fisherman of the year.*

:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks
​


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words.
I came to the US for MBA at New York University in 1976.
After graduation, I decided to stay in the US because fishing is much better in the US. 
I had to sacrifice many thing in my life because of fishing, but I don't regret.
Even I fished so long and so many times, I still get excited whenever I go fishing. I am driving soon to Gloucester, MA for cod jigging tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Starr (Oct 6, 2006)

I sure hope to fish with Kil Song some day.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I definatley give him title of jigging king


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Brian Starr said:


> I sure hope to fish with Kil Song some day.


I've had the good fortune to fish with Kil twice now. Once on the Big "E" and once on the Scat Cat. Heckuva guy to fish with.:brew:

Can't say much for the way he puts down warm Budweiser though ....


----------

